# Op SABOT:  CF helps hunt down pot



## navymich (6 Sep 2007)

Sea King helps nab grow operations

Lt Marguerite Dodds-Lepinski
Navy Public Affairs
September 4, 2007






_Photo courtesy of the RCMP
Three Sea King helicopters from 443 
Maritime Helicopter Squadron joined 
an integrated team of law enforcement 
officers to help them locate and destroy
marijuana plantations on Vancouver Island_.

443 Maritime Helicopter Squadron lived up to their motto “Our Sting is Death” as they supported the RCMP in seizing tens of thousands of marijuana plants in August. 

Three Sea King helicopters joined a team of law enforcement officers from the RCMP, and Saanich and Victoria police departments who were working to locate and destroy marijuana plantations on Vancouver Island. 

The Canadian Forces participation in the annual RCMP marijuana-eradication program — called Operation SABOT within the military — involves the provision of CF helicopters as observation platforms and transportation for RCMP teams hunting for grow sites. 

“Sea Kings are used to flying into complex areas and difficult terrain,” said Commander Roderick Hughes, Deputy Chief of Staff, Operational Readiness, Joint Task Force Pacific Headquarters. “Our air personnel are very well trained and the aircraft can carry police personnel working to find and destroy narcotics.” The operation is one example of cooperation between the CF and other government departments to maximize their unique expertise and equipment. 

Capable of flying day or night, the Sea King is a versatile surveillance aircraft. While its main mission is to fly from ships to conduct surface surveillance and anti-submarine warfare, the Sea King also contributes to search and rescue operations, disaster relief, counter-narcotic operations, and fisheries and pollution patrols. 

“There may be other commercial aircraft out there with the same capacity as the Sea King, but it is highly unlikely that the personnel are trained to the same extent and specializations of CF personnel,” says Cdr Hughes. “The CF has certain inherent capabilities because of the nature of our work that allows us to participate in operations like Operation Sabot. In short, we can supply a larger, capable aircraft with a highly trained crew.” 

CF support to counter-drug operations such as Operation Sabot have historically been highly successful. To date, this year’s Operation Sabot exceeded last year’s total with more than 16,500 plants seized. 

“Few Canadian families have not been affected by drugs,” said Cdr Hughes. “The whole thing around the drug operation is the eradication of cash crops that fuel organized crime.” 

Operation Sabot has added value to the CF in that it is an “excellent training opportunity for CF aircrew,” says Cdr Hughes. But CF personnel are not the only ones to receive valuable training. The integrated team of law enforcement officers spent a day at 19 Wing Comox where they went through training specific to the Sea King. 

“Any time the CF partners with a law enforcement agency, the relationship is sure to benefit future domestic operations,” says Cdr Hughes.


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Sep 2007)

Way to go Hornets!  Its bet the media found it hard to write something positive about the sea kings, and also not mention the maintenance or how old they are.


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2007)

The coundtown is on for the new Sikorskis..... 
Let's just fly the Sea Kings as best we can and leave it at that.

Good job boys!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Sep 2007)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Way to go Hornets!  Its *bet the media found it hard to write something positive * about the sea kings, and also not mention the maintenance or how old they are.



I draw your attention to the author of the piece and the publication.



> Lt Marguerite Dodds-Lepinski
> Navy Public Affairs
> September 4, 2007
> 
> http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20070904/2.shtml


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2013)

This from the RCMP Info-machine (also here if previous link doesn't work):


> Between September 16th and 20th, 2013, the Cornwall Regional Task Force (CRTF) along with members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF), the Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) and the Cornwall Community Police Service conducted a marihuana eradication operation within Prescott-Russell, Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry counties.
> 
> Operation SABOT is a yearly Canada wide marihuana eradication program held in partnership between the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP), the Canadian Armed Forces and many provincial and municipal policing partners.  Through the use of aerial patrols, along with the assistance from concerned citizens, outdoor marihuana grow operations are located and eradicated. The objective of the operation is to seize the crops prior to harvesting and reduce the supply of marihuana to Canadian communities.
> 
> ...


RCMP photo:  "A Griffon helicopter takes off containing personel from Canadian Forces and RCMP during operation OSABOT (sic.)"


----------



## pbi (29 Sep 2013)

I took part in Op SABOT a number of years ago. I thought it was almost pointless. 

We hit a few dumb-asses who grew weed in cut-outs in the centres of their crop fields in Haldimand-Norfolk-Niagara. My opinion at the time (and still is...) was that law-enforcement effort and scarce helicopter hours could have been much better spent going after more serious drugs and those who deal them. All we got was a few clown amateurs.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Sep 2013)

However from one who coordinated the CF counter drug programme for a couple of years, it gets good publicity for the fuzz. The situation may have changed these days re sophisticated grow ops.


----------



## pbi (30 Sep 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> However from one who coordinated the CF counter drug programme for a couple of years, it gets good publicity for the fuzz. The situation may have changed these days re sophisticated grow ops.



My thoughts at the time, exactly. I'm not sure if flying around in a Griffon will do much concerning the sophisticated grow-ops that exist today, which are mostly indoors in "unlikely" locations.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> My thoughts at the time, exactly. I'm not sure if flying around in a Griffon will do much concerning the sophisticated grow-ops that exist today, which are mostly indoors in "unlikely" locations.


Hey, the "grow op" of today could become the "entrepreneurial opportunity" of tomorrow ....


> The Conservative government is launching a $1.3-billion free market in medical marijuana on Tuesday, eventually providing an expected 450,000 Canadians with quality weed.
> 
> Health Canada is phasing out an older system on Monday that mostly relied on small-scale, homegrown medical marijuana of varying quality, often diverted illegally to the black market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (30 Sep 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> ......it gets good publicity for the fuzz.


Oh man, how old _are_ you?    ;D


----------



## Loachman (30 Sep 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> My thoughts at the time, exactly. I'm not sure if flying around in a Griffon will do much concerning the sophisticated grow-ops that exist today, which are mostly indoors in "unlikely" locations.



Growing a few thousand plants outdoors used to be a low-risk, low-investment, high-profit enterprise until we began doing this. Outdoor grow-ops tend to be fewer, smaller, dispersed, and camouflaged now.

It is also hard to pin a crop to an individual or group, unless somebody was actually caught during the process of cultivation or harvesting.  Just because a bunch of plants are growing in the middle of a corn field does not mean that the property owner had any clue that they were there.

Indoor grow-ops are harder to find, and we have no involvement in those searches, but arrests are usually made when one is discovered. Generally, those people are pawns and linking them to those higher-up in an organization is not easy.


----------



## pbi (1 Oct 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Hey, the "grow op" of today could become the "entrepreneurial opportunity" of tomorrow ....



Hmmmm....so, if it were legal for the government to license the production and sale of it, would it be legal for the government to deliver it, too?


By helicopter, I mean? >


----------



## Remius (1 Oct 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> My thoughts at the time, exactly. I'm not sure if flying around in a Griffon will do much concerning the sophisticated grow-ops that exist today, which are mostly indoors in "unlikely" locations.



I don't know.  Just down from my cottage they busted a grow op that was growing sveral thousand plants on crown land.  Choppers came and they chased the poor 18 year old kid through the woods.  It was weird when the kid moved onto the property adjescant to the crown land.  Brand new trailor, ATV, truck.  friendly enough.  was a local native who tipped the police off.


----------



## Shrek1985 (2 Oct 2013)

While I totally support the war on drugs, I question why the military needs to be involved in a law enforcement matter? This is very philosophically dangerous territory and IMO; we are best leaving the cops to it.

We already have a paramilitary police force in the RCMP, they can spend their funding on this instead of taking people's gun in High River.

At the same time I also against the creeping militarism of our police forces, which can only grow and be reinforced, to the detriment of our society from too close cooperation and I will note; one-way sharing of resources IME with the canadian forces.

Again; just my 2 cents.


----------



## Teager (2 Oct 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> While I totally support the war on drugs, I question why the military needs to be involved in a law enforcement matter? This is very philosophically dangerous territory and IMO; we are best leaving the cops to it.
> 
> We already have a paramilitary police force in the RCMP, they can spend their funding on this instead of taking people's gun in High River.
> 
> ...



This operation isn't anything new it has gone on for many decades. The main reason the CAF assists in this is because of the air support. Ontario police forces just don't have the capabilities. OPP only has 1 helicopter and the Griffins allow a better view to spot the pot.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> At the same time I also against the creeping militarism of our police forces, which can only grow and be reinforced, to the detriment of our society from too close cooperation


So you're against "creeping militarism" of the police, yet you want to deny them military assistance so that they're obligated to expand their 'military capabilities'?   ???



Although I will try to work "philosophically dangerous territory" into an Op Plan or exercise instruction someday.   :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## GAP (2 Oct 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So you're against "creeping militarism" of the police, yet you want to deny them military assistance so that they're obligated to expand their 'military capabilities'?



Is that not the definition of a self licking ice cream cone?


----------



## Remius (2 Oct 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> While I totally support the war on drugs, I question why the military needs to be involved in a law enforcement matter? This is very philosophically dangerous territory and IMO; we are best leaving the cops to it.
> 
> We already have a paramilitary police force in the RCMP, they can spend their funding on this instead of taking people's gun in High River.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the war on drugs thing is an american term.  I don't believe we have a war on drugs per se.  Basically they are providing aid to civil authority in a support role.  Soldiers aren't making busts or shooting at pot growers.  Mostly air support.  No different than when the RCMP requested an armoured vehicle to get some of their guys close to dangerous situation.  Driver and vehicle was provided.  

And while the RCMP is paramilitary it is limited to that by virtue of their history, rank system, drill.  They don't train for war and are equipped like any other police force (in fact they are likely less equipped than most police forces...)


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Oct 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> While I totally support the war on drugs, I question why the military needs to be involved in a law enforcement matter?



IMO,

CF members working along side the police doing "real stuff" gives them (us) excellent training experience in an unforgiving environment, both physically and publicly.

I think it is a safe assumption that if something big happens in Canada and shit hits the fan then the CF will be called upon to work alongside the various police forces.  By working along side them now we're identifying problems and solving them, creating working relationships and contacts which will pay off in the future when lives are at stake and we don't have time to figure the small stuff out.

Plus drug dealers and drug farmers are assholes and it's good when they suffer, regardless from who


----------



## mad dog 2020 (2 Oct 2013)

Latest news as of yesterday states the "war on drugs" is not working. 
It seems that the benefits of the war is that it has improved the availability of drugs and reduced the price.
We throw so much money at this problem and it still thrives and grows.


----------



## McG (3 Oct 2013)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> Latest news as of yesterday states the "war on drugs" is not working.


I don't see that headline in my read of the online Canadian news.  Where are you pulling this from?


----------



## Nemo888 (3 Oct 2013)

And after busting the evil pot growers everyone went out and had a few beers.


----------



## Acer Syrup (3 Oct 2013)

They do this BC pretty much annually. I used to work in forestry before the mob. My tree planters called me one day at the office to say that "Dude, like black ninja's... man... like flew out of the sky into the block with machete's!" Unfortunately the ninja's didn't take the immature plants with them... so they thought they would help. Lucy had some explaining to do.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (3 Oct 2013)

Heard it on the radio on the way to work. And next day on Morning news. It also ran on the rolling news during SunNews ,  despite bigger hauls and busts it does report that there is increased availability and lower prices. I heard someone suggest we hire these guys to run the gasoline industry in Canada.


----------



## Remius (3 Oct 2013)

War on drugs...

Canada never declared war on drugs.  It's a US term coined by Nixon last century.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (3 Oct 2013)

No it was never formally declared. But we don't send in a couple guys in a cruiser or dressed in shorts, t-shirts and flip flops. 
Nor are they in ball caps, lots of plaid with a farmers tan line driving a combine.
They are dressed tactically, swat teams or ERU. And armed to the teeth with full body armour.
Probably less planning went into D-Day than one of these joint OPP, RCMP & several regionals.
So if you dress in the garb it is what it is, full bore!
They are prepared for the worst, and we all pray for the best.


----------



## McG (4 Oct 2013)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> So if you dress in the garb it is what it is, full bore!


So, you believe that what police tactical teams do is war?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Oct 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> While I totally support the war on drugs, I question why the military needs to be involved in a law enforcement matter? This is very philosophically dangerous territory and IMO; we are best leaving the cops to it.



IMO if you are limiting the scope of the 'drug problem' to be only 'local and internal', that may be why you don't see a need for law enforcement/CAF combined operations, cooperation, whatever you want to call it.

The cops don't have or operate CPFs:  

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canadian-navy-makes-record-drug-bust-at-sea/article12378159/

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-ship-makes-major-drug-bust-on-the-high-seas-1.1218067

The cops don't maintain and crew a fleet of LRP aircraft that are or can be used for counterdrug ops in support of other Departments domestically, or internationally.

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/aircraft-current/cp-140.page?

I don't see how 'the cops' can be as effective on their compared to the CAF and other departments such as DFO/CCG, etc working together as a team on a national level and Canada participating as a team player on the international level.   

Seems to me when I used to teach BMQ courses one of the things that was drilled into their heads was 'teamwork'.

 :2c:


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2014)

Bumped with the latest on costs ....


> The RCMP and Canadian military have spent nearly $11.5 million in the last eight years on a national search-and-destroy mission for illicit marijuana crops.
> 
> Federal figures show the annual Mountie-led effort, known as Operation Sabot, has led to tens of thousands of pot plants being weeded out each year.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Aug 2014)

Lots of info on costs, no info on the value of the pot:

40,600 plants eradicated, rough street value of $45 million. Pretty good for $360k
145,480 plants eradicated, rough street value of $160 million. Even better for $2.5 million.

Costs look huge, until you see the value of the drugs they're taking off the market. $160 million worth of just pot in a year is probably a sizable amount out of the supply chain.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2014)

This Op, or some like it, have been going on since, at least the mid to late '70s. Hell, we had CP 121 Trackers doing this. 

If you don't know what a\c I'm talking about, that's how long we've been doing it. The Trackers came off HMCS Bonaventure (you can google that one too). IIRC, Argus were also involved.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Aug 2014)

I wonder how things are working out in Denver.  Perhaps the experiment hasn't been long enough.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Lots of info on costs, no info on the value of the pot:
> 
> 40,600 plants eradicated, rough street value of $45 million. Pretty good for $360k
> 145,480 plants eradicated, rough street value of $160 million. Even better for $2.5 million.
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Aug 2014)

A lot of this CF support is informal also.

438 Tac Hel flies out of St-Hubert and over the Montérégie (the farmland Eat and South of Montréal) all the time and particularly between the air base and Farnham in support of training there. It's their low flying area (and they do fly low, having to pull up to avoid single story houses and telephone poles).

They have been known to turn over info on grow ops in the middle of corn field to the RCMP whenever they happen to spot them.

No need for a special MOU or operation, just happenstance. I am sure all the other squadrons do the same.


----------

